# Tera online!



## mauhdlAUT (1. Januar 2014)

Wenn ich tera installier und patche kann ich am ende im launcher nicht ins spiel


----------



## wievieluhr (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Tera online Hilfe!!*

play bleibt grau oder? ich würde mal versuchen das Game erstmal zu schließen und dann neu  zu öffnen .... Tera ist da ein Wenig bockig....
und wenns dann immernoch nich klappt PC Neustarten.... ansonsten bin ich überfragt weils bei mir immer wunderbar funktioniert. 
Gruß Wievieluhr
(PS gleich mal Charakternamen rausrücken.... ^^)


----------



## BlackNeo (1. Januar 2014)

Dauert ein bissl zu patchen, der Launcher zickt da immer etwas rum.

wievieluhr, spielst du auf Hasmina oder auf Kaidun?


----------



## mauhdlAUT (2. Januar 2014)

Allso meint ihr einfach laufen lassen?


----------



## BlackNeo (2. Januar 2014)

Ich habs irgendwann einfach laufen lassen und ab und zu den Launcher neu gestartet.


----------



## mauhdlAUT (4. Januar 2014)

Also bei mir steht patchvorgang 100% Bestimmung der aktuellen Version nicht möglich was kann ich machen ?


----------



## mauhdlAUT (5. Januar 2014)

Kann mir da wer helfen?


----------



## mauhdlAUT (6. Januar 2014)

Keinner eine antwort ?


----------



## dmxcom (6. Januar 2014)

Wie wärs mit google, speziellen Tera Foren oder Reddit ?


----------



## AnonHome1234 (9. Januar 2014)

Hatte ich damals auch, ist ein bekannter Bug, viel Spaß beim neu laden.


----------



## mauhdlAUT (9. Januar 2014)

Hab ich schon 5mal alles bleibt gleich keine Ahnung was ich noch machen kann.


----------



## Shirozen (17. April 2014)

Ist zwar etwas älter der Fred aber für alle anderen. Das Patchen dauert immer noch extrem lange. Nach dem download hat es bei mir ca 30min. gedauert bis er mit den Patchen anfing. 

Besten Gruß


----------

